# Albania



## 504329lt (Nov 6, 2006)

Currently parked up in Hotel Baron in Tirana. 

Bus ride from city centre. E17.50 with hook up and key to private bathroom. Alternatively you can park and stay in A.C. room for E22.

Drove from Igoumenitsa and have stopped at various places enemy route. Have notwild camped due to heat and need for fan overnight. Very impressed with the country, most roads OK and prices reasonable. 

Will update on return if anyone interested


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

This does sound very interesting, drat it. I am committed to be in another country this year and did not consider Albania. 
Some photos would go down well if you can manage them.

Cheers

Alan


----------



## 504329lt (Nov 6, 2006)

rosalan said:


> This does sound very interesting, drat it. I am committed to be in another country this year and did not consider Albania.
> Some photos would go down well if you can manage them.
> 
> Cheers
> ...


I will post something when I get back and on a PC as opposed to this tablet.

One of the most interesting countries we have been to in the van.


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

Have you seen many (as we did a few years ago) big Brit registered/No. plated RHD cars driven by guys in black leather jackets??


Very interesting country indeed :wink:

Cheers

Dave


----------

